# Punk's Not Dead



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Hook Daddy (Apr 17, 2022)

Not bad, growing up in the 70s and 80s I’m more the old school, but I like it more than most new crap I hear.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> Not bad, growing up in the 70s and 80s I’m more the old school, but I like it more than most new crap I hear.


Same here. I was born in 1973. Figured we needed a punk thread.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

I've always felt bad for a punk band that blows up and has to keep making music from an angsty rebellious teenager's perspective once they've become actual adults. Imagine having to make a living by bitching about how your dad thinks you're a public embarrassment, and your kid agrees with your dad.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I've always felt bad for a punk band that blows up and has to keep making music from an angsty rebellious teenager's perspective once they've become actual adults. Imagine having to make a living by bitching about how your dad thinks you're a public embarrassment, and your kid agrees with your dad.


Not all punk is angry. These guys are like my age now, . And if you don't like punk, just move along.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Not all punk is angry. These guys are like my age now,


This is a pretty good example. Imagine making that video at your age.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

But sorry, carry on. I just see Fat Mike putting on his Cokie the Clown face paint like that meme of the clown putting on his face paint.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 17, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> Not bad, growing up in the 70s and 80s I’m more the old school, but I like it more than most new crap I hear.


I love playing this going + 100 mph on a dead highway


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Not all punk is angry. These guys are like my age now, . And if you don't like punk, just move along.


The Moses cameo has me crying 

edit: The crowd surfing Jesus


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 17, 2022)

Cowpunk at its best


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## WintersBones (Apr 17, 2022)

Shoutout to something more recent, great live show.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2022)

Where are my punk rock brothers, ?


----------



## Hook Daddy (Apr 17, 2022)

We’re lurking in the dark.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hook Daddy (Apr 17, 2022)

If you were Punk during the 80s this was in your top 20.

<iframe src="



"></iframe>


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> If you were Punk during the 80s this was in your top 20.
> 
> <iframe src="
> 
> ...


Of course man. I almost put that on here, but did Stars and Stripes of Corruption first, .


----------



## Hook Daddy (Apr 17, 2022)

The Butthole Surfers were a local favorite of me and friends.

< src="



" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## trychrome (Apr 17, 2022)

Butthole Surfers had one good song, Cherub.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> The Butthole Surfers were a local favorite of me and friends.
> 
> < src="
> 
> ...


Hell ya. Saw them once when they opened for someone.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Hook Daddy (Apr 18, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Butthole Surfers had one good song, Cherub.


Well I would say that was not close to their most popular song, just one of my favorites. I think this is their most popular.


----------



## Hook Daddy (Apr 18, 2022)

Here’s a great little ditty from the past.

"


----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Apr 18, 2022)

Skrewdriver , Iggy Pop , the CRAMPS , Social Distortion , Butthole Surfers , X , Minor Threat , Millions of Dead Cops , Bad Brains , Suicidal Tendencies , Dead Boys , the Damned


----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Apr 18, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> The Butthole Surfers were a local favorite of me and friends.
> 
> < src="
> 
> ...


Seen them in about 2002 in St Louis at a shit hole club called The Galaxy , kinda badass


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 18, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> Here’s a great little ditty from the past.
> 
> "


----------



## Hook Daddy (Apr 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


One of my favorite albums, every song is awesome.


----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Apr 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Had that shirt and got to see them open for Queensryche in 91


----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Apr 18, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> One of my favorite albums, every song is awesome.


Suicidal Rock join the Army


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 18, 2022)

Tommy 2 Tokes said:


> Had that shirt and got to see them open for Queensryche in 91


I grew up with Eddie Jackson's sister in Kirkland. She was talking about her brothers band since 5th grade. But they made the big time with Jet City Woman. I have stories, but that's another subject.

Can't derail my own thread, . Now back to punk rock,


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## V256.420 (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 18, 2022)

Was listening to this my first time snowboarding at 12-13. Said fuck the beginner shit, and went straight to intermediate. It was easy until I had to use the back edge. Didn't lean back enough, caught the front edge and my wrists broke my fall, especially my right, .


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 18, 2022)

One of my favorite old punk bands... yeah, Im 53, But I still listen to this band in the grow.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 18, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> One of my favorite old punk bands... yeah, Im 53, But I still listen to this band in the grow.


I saw you started to post some Boston punk. Let me help, .... ......, . It's a fill in the blanks.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 18, 2022)

The Replacements.... good band. Paul Westerberg was a genius writer. Boston band.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 18, 2022)

@PadawanWarrior ... There was a glitch in the matrix.... had to repost.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Coldnasty (Apr 20, 2022)

I know punk is a divisive term but punk to me was, Epitaph Records, Bad Brains, the descendants, and so so many awesome and to be fair shitty but fun/or not bands no one will ever remember. Shout out Backdoor skatepark shows, was good times man.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 20, 2022)

An old friend of mine.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 20, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> I know punk is a divisive term but punk to me was, Epitaph Records, Bad Brains, the descendants, and so so many awesome and to be fair shitty but fun/or not bands no one will ever remember. Shout out Backdoor skatepark shows, was good times man.


Hell ya. Epitaph was most of what I listened to. But a I still do, and most isn't stuff I'll forget.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 20, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> I know punk is a divisive term but punk to me was, Epitaph Records, Bad Brains, the descendants, and so so many awesome and to be fair shitty but fun/or not bands no one will ever remember. Shout out Backdoor skatepark shows, was good times man.


Went to Epitaphs Summer Nationals in Hollywood. Still have the shirt but it's a little worn. The bassist or guitarist on the right is wearing the shirt. We both got them at that show. 3 days of punk. I didn't go all three days though.

I actually got 2 there, but the White one is cooler. Just found the old post of my wrinkled shirt, lol. I've had this shirt longer than my wife, 




__





leave a song for the day


I heard a really good jazz cover of a SD song last night. I was going to remember which song so I could post it. I didn't.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DreHaze (Apr 20, 2022)

No Use For A Name - Daily Grind album is one of the best.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 20, 2022)

DreHaze said:


> No Use For A Name - Daily Grind album is one of the best.


Hell ya. Still have that album too. Post a video next time slacker,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Apr 20, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Butthole Surfers had one good song, Cherub.


This is not true. This is one of my all time favorite songs.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 20, 2022)

I've seen these guys a few times when we all were younger. Just missed it here. Didn't know they were here on 4-1.





The CD version.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Bishop12 (Apr 21, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I've always felt bad for a punk band that blows up and has to keep making music from an angsty rebellious teenager's perspective once they've become actual adults. Imagine having to make a living by bitching about how your dad thinks you're a public embarrassment, and your kid agrees with your dad.


This reminded me of this video with Green Day's Billie Joe Armstrong rocking out with his....adult kids! Crazy to watch.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 21, 2022)

I'll fly my flag


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Star Dog (Apr 21, 2022)

I still listen to slf on occasion.


----------



## trychrome (Apr 21, 2022)

I thought The Replacements were a Mpls based band?


----------



## Grojak (Apr 22, 2022)

Perhaps the best named punk band in history… The Scrotum Poles


----------



## Grojak (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 22, 2022)

Old local band. RIP Chi Pig.


----------



## trychrome (Apr 25, 2022)

Necros


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 27, 2022)

trychrome said:


> I thought The Replacements were a Mpls based band?


They were


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Awesome band. One of my faves of all time. Good call


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> The Replacements.... good band. Paul Westerberg was a genius writer. Boston band.


Minneapolis


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 27, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


WendyO


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 27, 2022)

Agent Orange, NOFX, Suicide Machines, Social Distortion, Bouncing Souls, etc etc


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 27, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Agent Orange, NOFX, Suicide Machines, Social Distortion, Bouncing Souls, etc etc


NOFX is one of my all time favorite bands.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 27, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Awesome band. One of my faves of all time. Good call


There's a bunch of Pennywise in this video. Pretty sweet if you're a rider. Pretty sure most is in WA, like Mt. Baker. I love the Cascades and Sierras.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 27, 2022)

Gibby was so cool. Remember Jesus Built my Hotrod? Ministry song Gibby sang on. I partied with him in San Antonio at Trinity University. A buddy went there. Swanky swank private college that had maids clean their dorm rooms. Who woulda thunk? 


Hook Daddy said:


> Well I would say that was not close to their most popular song, just one of my favorites. I think this is their most popular.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> NOFX is one of my all time favorite bands.


Mine too


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 27, 2022)

This is an awesome thread


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 27, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Minneapolis


Yep.. my bad. I must have gotten confused with another band. Paul Westerberg wrote some really cool lyrics.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 27, 2022)

Any Husker Du fans?


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 27, 2022)

Minneapolis scene was cool. Replacements, Husker Du, Soul Asylum more


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Any Husker Du fans?


Flip your Wig


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 27, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Flip your Wig


So was Sugar ....Bob Moulds next band.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 27, 2022)

You remember The Minutemen?


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You remember The Minutemen?


Hell yes. Firehose too


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 27, 2022)

Whew...that really escalated fast. I'm worn out


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You remember The Minutemen?


First time I've heard them. Sound great!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 28, 2022)

Wake up punkers.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 28, 2022)

Lets go!..


----------



## MaritLage (Apr 29, 2022)

Hardcore Cyberpunk
reporting SIR


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 29, 2022)

Iove some X.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 29, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Lets go!..


Hell ya. I don't have any tats, but it's gotta be something you can live with forever. I would do the flags totally.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 29, 2022)

Funny how X tried to comply with the modern trends, but John Doe's songwriting never left it's place. He's a writing genius.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 29, 2022)

Funny to post straight edge shit.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 29, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Funny to post straight edge shit.


I saw those guys a bunch. Most were at gymnasiums and places like the YMCA. I was never straight edge, and the guys from Minor Threat weren't either I'm pretty sure.

I was actually sober at the time, but there's no way I'm giving up sex and putting an X on my hand, .

I like NOFX's version better anyways, lol.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 29, 2022)

Ian p


PadawanWarrior said:


> I saw those guys a bunch. Most were at gymnasiums and places like the YMCA. I was never straight edge, and the guys from Minor Threat weren't either I'm pretty sure.


I like the next band Ian was in better. FUGAZI. $5 shows. Smoked my first two joints before one of their shows.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 29, 2022)

Anthrax was shit. Fight me.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 29, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Ian p
> 
> 
> I like the next band Ian was in better. FUGAZI. $5 shows. Smoked my first two joints before one of their shows.


This ain't no funky reggae party, five dollars at the door.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## weedstoner420 (Apr 29, 2022)

Punk's not dead, it just grew up and moved to Japan


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (May 1, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 1, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 2, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 4, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 13, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 13, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 13, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 13, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 13, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


>


That's from the Vietnam era huh? My dad was there.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's from the Vietnam era huh? My dad was there.


My grandpa died from agent orange. 

But the "domino effect"!  

Goddamn Charlie


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 13, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> My grandpa died from agent orange.
> 
> But the "domino effect"!
> 
> Goddamn Charlie


My dad had cancer that was probably from Agent Orange, so the VA took care of him. He's still kicking and he's gonna come visit this summer. He beat the cancer. Out of my whole family I'm the one who got both his and my grandfathers medals. Probably because I'm a badass too,


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)

Our VA is renowned for killing vets. My dad was in Kuwait when burning oil fields was fashionable. I get boils on my lymph nodes lol. There _might_ be a connection.

What was yer pops MO? mine was 82nd.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 17, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (May 18, 2022)

Punk vs. Neo-Nazis lol 









Neo-Nazis Get Beat Up On Stage After Showing Up To Punk Concert!


The band name is Reagan Youth. Posted By Ghost



worldstarhiphop.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 18, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Punk vs. Neo-Nazis lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell ya. We all use to target the skinheads. They would get in the pit, and we'd all slam them when they got close.


----------



## weedstoner420 (May 19, 2022)

Saw these guys play recently, was fuckin killer:


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 21, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 23, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (May 23, 2022)

I love this thread, it's bringing up kinds of hellish memories that I blacked out.
I was into the hardcore punk in DC for a decade. Started out going Bad Brains and Ramones.

Anyone ever watch Sha Na Na on TV? They had a weekly NYC music show, had all kinds of punk bands on and they were a greaser rockabilly show, it was a fun mix. They would have Earl Scruggs one week, Blondie the next week.


----------



## DCcan (May 23, 2022)

Hugo Burnham, drummer for Gang of 4, he's pretty cool guy. He has an encylopedia memory, talks about anyone but himself, unles it's relevant to some amazing anecdote. He's a teacher and human music encylopedia now I think, lives near my sister.
He plays sets with local bands and touring groups and went on tour with earlier this year. Pretty cool when he gets called up on stage from the crowd and plays.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 28, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 28, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


>


We saw those guys walking around Berkley. My ex made us follow them around. They went shopping at a thrift shop there. I was never a big fan, but my ex was.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> We saw those guys walking around Berkley. My ex made us follow them around. They went shopping at a thrift shop there. I was never a big fan, but my ex was.


I don't like rancid. But this song came on and I'm not against it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 28, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 28, 2022)

Too poppy for me


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 28, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Too poppy for me


The older stuff is a little rougher. I love Guttermouth though. Them and NOFX are probably my favorite top 2 punk bands. They're a bunch of smartasses too.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> The older stuff is a little rougher. I love Guttermouth though. Them and NOFX are probably my favorite top 2 punk bands. They're a bunch of smartasses too.


I think 90s ska punk just isn't my jam. I don't want to be a hater though


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 28, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I think 90s ska punk just isn't my jam. I don't want to be a hater though


I'm not into ska. But I like skate punk.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm not into ska. But I like skate punk.


My entire musical foundation is built off Tony hawk's pro skater 2 soundtrack. So I understand. Ska and skate ain't the same haha.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 28, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> My entire musical foundation is built off Tony hawk's pro skater 2 soundtrack. So I understand. Ska and skate ain't the same haha.
> View attachment 5140669


Same. I loved the Tony Hawk games.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 28, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 28, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5140687View attachment 5140688


Of course I had the 2nd one too, lol. This was my favorite off #2.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Of course I had the 2nd one too, lol. This was my favorite off #2.


Now that's what I call skate™

Base guitar did his job well


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 28, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Now that's what I call skate™
> 
> Base guitar did his job well


All the Epitaph bands were pretty good.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 28, 2022)

This may not sound very punk, but it is very fuckin' punk






He od'd on heroin in 02. That's pretty punk. A little poppy lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 28, 2022)

This really belongs here. I'm gonna listen to this album as I water plants in a few minutes.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 28, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (May 29, 2022)

Anyone ever see the CroMags? Roughest mosh pit, always a fun show.
NYC group, they were always hardcore.


----------



## DCcan (May 29, 2022)

Burma and Brazil still have big punk scenes.
Burma tends toward the angry hardcore, guess that was put to a stop with the Military takeover....


----------



## trychrome (May 30, 2022)

Flipper rules, OK


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 30, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 31, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 31, 2022)

This was fucking awesome in concert at the Hollywood Palladium. Probably already posted it but I'm a stoner and forgot if I did,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 31, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 31, 2022)

Dad took me too my first strip club and I happened to see a girl I knew. She asked what she should dance to. I said something punk, and she obliged. Pretty sweet, because there weren't many people there that appreciated punk at the Gentleman's Club in Reno. That was my first time listening to Social Distortion, lol. Don't ask what happened next,


----------



## Horselover fat (May 31, 2022)

Didn't read every page so not sure if this was pisted already, but I'm just going to do it. 











Here's some european oi!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 16, 2022)

A certain group of people made me think of these guys. I won't name names though, lol.


----------



## Radicle420 (Jun 16, 2022)

Finnish hardcore punk from '82! Shit is gnarly!!! More Hardcore punk!


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jun 16, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> Finnish hardcore punk from '82! Shit is gnarly!!! More Hardcore punk!


I saw them play in a basement in 2015! They seemed old but I had no idea they'd already been going for over 30 years!


----------



## Radicle420 (Jun 16, 2022)

More Finnish Hardcore...PYHAKOULU







weedstoner420 said:


> I saw them play in a basement in 2015! They seemed old but I had no idea they'd already been going for over 30 years!


Cool! I'm jealous!


----------



## Radicle420 (Jun 16, 2022)

And just because I don't think anyone else has posted it yet THE GERMS!!!! This album is TIMELESS! First time I heard the germs was on the radio where they played _media blitz_ so next time I went to a record store I bought the album.


----------



## trychrome (Jun 16, 2022)

recent release just discovered this because Amos Otis got me careening down rabbit holes.
Also because I thought is was related to Crucifucks but apparently Crucifux Records is unrelated.::shrug::


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 16, 2022)

trychrome said:


> recent release just discovered this because Amos Otis got me careening down rabbit holes.
> Also because I thought is was related to Crucifucks but apparently Crucifux Records is unrelated.::shrug::


I'm listing to it the background,  Good shit man.


----------



## trychrome (Jun 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm listing to it the background,  Good shit man.


I was surprised I liked it as much as I do. I've kind of moved away from punk/hardcore ever since the third wave hit at the beginning of the 90's.
Nice to have on in the bg while I'm doing stuff.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jun 17, 2022)

This is probably the most punk song written in the past 25 years.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 17, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> This is probably the most punk song written in the past 25 years.


You're confused. That's rap. Wear your helmet on your scooter,


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You're confused. That's rap. Wear your helmet on your scooter,


I don't think you understand punk. 

What's this about a scooter? I've never ridden one. I skated for 20+ years without wearing a helmet, but I'm not sure what that has to do with anything.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 17, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> What's this about a scooter? I've never ridden one. I skated for 20+ years without wearing a helmet, but I'm not sure what that has to do with anything.


OK Bob.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


That dude at the end looks like Michael Jordan if he was a chunky bluesman.


----------



## Casanova Frankenstein (Jun 17, 2022)

Sigue Sigue Sputnik -


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 17, 2022)

I've got a story to go along with this song, but I'm trying to keep it PG-13.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Aug 2, 2022)

45 Grave


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 2, 2022)

LMAO!!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


>


My ex girlfriend was super into them. We saw them walking around Berkeley once and she made us follow them into a thrift store, lol.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 4, 2022)

I prefer the first Vandals album when they were more punk. But some of the newer stuff is funny too. Just not as punk. This was one of my first punk albums.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 4, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Meh


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 4, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I prefer the first Vandals album when they were more punk. But some of the newer stuff is funny too. Just not as punk. This was one of my first punk albums.


I like niil... a couple songs are
mislabled as nirvana tunez.. like this one..


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 4, 2022)

this is a niil song but apperently you can only find it singally as nirvana.. check out the full niil album and this identical song is on there..


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Nov 8, 2022)

Jawbreaker. Boxcar is a ripper. One of my favorites of all time. I'd post it on here but I have no idea how.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 8, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Jawbreaker. Boxcar is a ripper. One of my favorites of all time. I'd post it on here but I have no idea how.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Nov 15, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


>


Love Bad Brains, saw them ~15 times in DC

HR had good days and bad days, somtimes he ranted for a while at shows, or didn't play.
The fans took it well, the band would play, then HR got his wits back and do some songs.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Grojak (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Grojak (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## TaoRich (Jan 1, 2023)

Punk's not dead ... but the woman who helped to shape the style and era is.

*R.I.P.*









Vivienne Westwood, 81, Dies; Brought Provocative Punk Style to High Fashion


The London shop she ran with Malcolm McLaren defined an era. “I don’t think punk would have happened,” Chrissie Hynde said, “without Vivienne and Malcolm.”




www.nytimes.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## DCcan (Sunday at 6:39 AM)

This band was great live, they could sing and play in tune, compared to the usual harDCore bands, who were mostly still minors.
Sounded very much like Blondie.


----------



## DCcan (Sunday at 6:46 AM)

The usual harDCore scene was chaos, these shows are a series of drunken blur...


----------



## pegboy (Sunday at 7:36 AM)

Ah possibly the best thread on this site...haha I'll start with some old school.


----------



## pegboy (Sunday at 7:40 AM)

and some "kind of" old school......


----------



## pegboy (Sunday at 7:46 AM)

And the band that litteraly changed my life.....


----------

